# Looking for a new boy



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sup guys my bow is getting a lil bit to small when i bought it I couldn't pull 60 lbs. and my draw was only 26. Now im 14 and lifting and about 6 foot 1 and have a 30 inch and shoot 70. So i'm looking for a new boy that fits those stats. I really like elites, hoyts and some bowtechs. You guys got any suggestions?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The AM32 or the AM 35 are really nice bows, both from hoyt.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

yea. like N7709K said, if your lookin at a Hoyt, you probably want an AlphaMax. BowTech came out with some great bows this year, also.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Try the PSE omen, all the new mathews bows, the AM32, The bowtech bows(Air Raid, admiral especially) the rytera alien X(seriously look at this bow) then the brands that aren't so big like elite, alpine, ect.

It may seem like alot of bows but you will probably have it for a few years so you want the bow that fits you best.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Shoot as many bows as you can get your hands on then pick the one you like best :thumb:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

bowtech sitenil sorry for miss spell the bowtech captain from pse again the x force and from elite all of them are great looking. not much of a fan of the new hoyts they look kinda ukey: but they do have a pretty good draw cycle compared to most.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

oww i most really be weak or just like no poundage at all because for indoor and outdoor 3d i have a 30 to 40 short draw pse mojo which is great shoots like a tac.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> yea. like N7709K said, if your lookin at a Hoyt, you probably want an AlphaMax. BowTech came out with some great bows this year, also.


phhht who wants bowtech














































:wink:


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

The Athens Accomplice if you have the money. IMHO its better than my 07 tribute. If you have the money for it. Im 6'5 and I have a 30 inch draw and a 3/4 inch string loop. How are you shooting 30" at 6'1? Anyways I think that Athens is a good choice and why so much poundage?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Passthru24 said:


> Sup guys my bow is getting a lil bit to small when i bought it I couldn't pull 60 lbs. and my draw was only 26. Now im 14 and lifting and about 6 foot 1 and have a 30 inch and shoot 70. So i'm looking for a new boy that fits those stats. I really like elites, hoyts and some bowtechs. You guys got any suggestions?


14 years old and 30 inches :mg: that's crazy dude.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

hunter41606 said:


> How are you shooting 30" at 6'1?


broad shoulders and long arms. i'm about 6'1" as well and my draw length is also right around 30". :wink:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

hunter41606 said:


> How are you shooting 30" at 6'1?


Everyones built differently.
Im 6' 5.5" and have a 31.5" draw.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Go with the AlphaMax!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

gobblercrazy said:


> Shoot as many bows as you can get your hands on then pick the one you like best :thumb:


I agree. You have probably heard this before, but bows might not fit YOU even if it fits somebody else (as far as the smoothness and such goes, not the specs). Try as many out as you can.

If you want some suggestions, the Ice Man is a great shooter. So are all of the bowtechs. If this is for target, the Brigadir is excellent. That would be my pick of bows. The Air Raid is (I think) coming in soon, and you might want to try that one. 

The Alpha Max is great as well. Try that, as well as the Katera. 

Again, it's what fits you best, and good luck!


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey thanks guys for the help i think I have narrowed it down between hoyt and bowtech but maybe leaning more towards hoyt. The one thing I love about my bow is how quiet, smooth and fast it is, plus I can shoot good out of it (hitting arrows today at 40) and hunter41606 I have giant munkey arms and t do I pull that much well because I can without strain and it gives me more KE so thats what im doing right now. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

quit putting boy it's kinda creeping me out.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

are you going to do target or hunt or 3d


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

I only bow 1 bow and when i shoot spots or 3d I use that bow because i'm confident with my setup.


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

im exactly what u are i am 6ft and 28-29 inch so i went with mathews drenalin and i love it ~!!!!


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

go with an Aphamax 32 or 35


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

wow i just noticed the thread says boy haha sorry guys lol my bows are strictly girls lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If money is an issue the diamond line from bowtech are really good bows.


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a diamond now but long draw length is the issue im still growin only 14 hha so something up to 31 prolly


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

just shoot recurve  with a long draw ud be great haha


----------

